# Canon EOS-1D X Firmware 1.0.6



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 28, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=11059"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=11059"></a></div>
<strong>Firmware Version 1.0.6 incorporates the following fixes.</strong></p>

<ol>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which the AF Microadjustment cannot be correctly carried out.</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon such that when using the camera with combinations of certain lens</li>
</ol>
<ul>
<li>*1) and extender</li>
<li>*2) the images captured become back-focused.</li>
<li>*1) EF 70-200m f/2.8L IS II USM or EF200mm f/2L IS USM</li>
<li>When used with</li>
<li>*2) Extender EF 1.4x III or Extender EF 2x III</li>
</ul>
<ol>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which, when the camera is powered on in very dark environments (including instances when the lens cap or the body cap is attached), Error 80 appears on the camera.</li>
<li>Fixes the following phenomenon: if two CF cards are inserted into the camera and the “Standard” or “Auto switch card” settings is selected for the recording method for [Record func+card/folder sel.], and then one of the CF cards is removed and then reinserted into the card slot, the card selected for recording and playing back images may be switched to the other CF Card.</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which the AF microadjustment value is not correctly displayed in the EXIF information of the images captured.</li>
<li>Displays a “O” or “X” result to indicate whether images have been successfully transferred through the FTP protocol when using the FTP protocol when using the WFT-E6 Wireless File Transmitter.</li>
</ol>
<p><strong><a href="http://usa.canon.com/cusa/professional/products/professional_cameras/digital_slr_cameras/eos_1d_x#DriversAndSoftware" target="_blank">Download Firmware 1.0.6</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## SDsc0rch (Aug 28, 2012)

first... awesome! this is really great 

second.. no word on illuminated AF points :/


----------



## Sycotek (Aug 28, 2012)

Doesnt fix af lowlight or servo bug - ba bow


----------



## nikkito (Aug 28, 2012)

i have mountain lion and no card reader. i can't update it. ha!


----------



## Viggo (Aug 28, 2012)

Is it me or did the menu speed up also? It feels faster when selecting menu-items...


----------



## Peter Dawson (Aug 28, 2012)

Viggo, I hope it did. The menu was the only thing that lagged a bit with this camera. I updated at lunchtime today, but have not had a chance to test it yet. Will test it this evening.
Cheers


----------



## JEAraman (Aug 28, 2012)

96% done.. Will see what happens in a few secs.!!!


----------



## bkorcel (Aug 28, 2012)

"Fixes the following phenomenon: if two CF cards are inserted into the camera and the “Standard” or “Auto switch card” settings is selected for the recording method for [Record func+card/folder sel.], and then one of the CF cards is removed and then reinserted into the card slot, the card selected for recording and playing back images may be switched to the other CF Card."

Wow! Very glad Canon is fixing this. I reported this issue to Canon with the 5D3 when it first came out. I guess they felt it necessary to fix in the 1Dx first. Hopefully it will get applied to the next 5D3 firmware as well.

I know Canon doesn't read these threads but thanks Canon for listening!


----------



## Virgil Quick (Aug 28, 2012)

Before I install this firmware update I thought that I had better ask for a little help.

If I am reading the Canon web site correctly the FIR file should be 33.02 MB once expanded. However, when I download the file, expand and then right click to properties I show the downloaded file to be 32,988,060 bytes. I have downloaded and expanded the file two times and get the same 32,988,060 bytes on both downloads but the apparent difference caused a little concern.

When in doubt ask for help. Do I have the full file for updating? Want to be sure before attempting to install on the camera.


----------



## lopicma (Aug 28, 2012)

I am new to the Digital SLR camera "game". Is it normal for Canon (or other companies for that matter) to issue firmware updates, or have recalls so close to the initial release of the product? 

This phenomenon is dampening my excitement for new products... at least until a few months have past.


----------



## bkorcel (Aug 28, 2012)

1MB = 1024 bytes



Virgil Quick said:


> Before I install this firmware update I thought that I had better ask for a little help.
> 
> If I am reading the Canon web site correctly the FIR file should be 33.02 MB once expanded. However, when I download the file, expand and then right click to properties I show the downloaded file to be 32,988,060 bytes. I have downloaded and expanded the file two times and get the same 32,988,060 bytes on both downloads but the apparent difference caused a little concern.
> 
> When in doubt ask for help. Do I have the full file for updating? Want to be sure before attempting to install on the camera.


----------



## bkorcel (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes it is normal. Computer manufacturers do it too. Camera makers are not unique to this level of support. Actually I am glad they release updates frequently. I used to have a TV that had firmware problems and it was impossible to flash without sending it back to the manufacturer for updates. The shipping would have cost more than the TV was worth!



lopicma said:


> I am new to the Digital SLR camera "game". Is it normal for Canon (or other companies for that matter) to issue firmware updates, or have recalls so close to the initial release of the product?
> 
> This phenomenon is dampening my excitement for new products... at least until a few months have past.


----------



## nightbreath (Aug 28, 2012)

nikkito said:


> i have mountain lion and no card reader. i can't update it. ha!


Usually I update camera body firmware through Canon software directly via USB cable. So I don't need card reader at all.



Viggo said:


> Is it me or did the menu speed up also? It feels faster when selecting menu-items...


You know that feeling when you have updated video card driver on your computer from version 162.31 to 162.62 and the colors became juicy, motion pictures smoother and everything started working faster. That's how self-deception works


----------



## Virgil Quick (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry to keep asking questions but I really would hate to mess this up.

If Canon says the file is 33.04 MB then that should calculate to 33,812,480 bytes (33.04 X 1024). The extracted FIR file that I have downloaded is 32,988,060 bytes according to the "properties" function. 

I confess I am not a computer person but it sounds like my file is not complete. Any help appreciated.







bkorcel said:


> 1MB = 1024 bytes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Viggo (Aug 28, 2012)

nightbreath said:


> nikkito said:
> 
> 
> > i have mountain lion and no card reader. i can't update it. ha!
> ...



Ah, so you mean how people just guess on something without having any means of knowing?


----------



## nightbreath (Aug 28, 2012)

Viggo said:


> nightbreath said:
> 
> 
> > nikkito said:
> ...


I don't speak English often, so my statement could have been got wrong. It was a joke which I think is very close to phrase "every frog praises its own swamp", which means "we are so proud of something that we're not able to see things as they really are". I've recalled myself in similar situation


----------



## Daniel Flather (Aug 28, 2012)

Both the 5D3 and 1DX have issues with the 200/2.


----------



## scokar (Aug 28, 2012)

interesting ... none are the standard Canon "rare" phenomenons


----------



## thepancakeman (Aug 28, 2012)

nightbreath said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > nightbreath said:
> ...



I knew what you meant. Just like my car always seems to run better/smoother when I wash it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 28, 2012)

Virgil Quick said:


> Sorry to keep asking questions but I really would hate to mess this up.
> 
> If Canon says the file is 33.04 MB then that should calculate to 33,812,480 bytes (33.04 X 1024). The extracted FIR file that I have downloaded is 32,988,060 bytes according to the "properties" function.
> 
> I confess I am not a computer person but it sounds like my file is not complete. Any help appreciated.



Mine says 33 MB on disk (32,988,060 bytes). You're fine, just go for it. 

BTW, your math is wrong, you need two factors of 1024: bytes to kilobytes then kilobytes to megabytes (meaning 32,988,060 bytes = 31.46 MB), but also hard drives have a minimum block size that means files take up more room than their actual size, and that minimum block size increases with larger drives, and is dependent on the OS.


----------



## Virgil Quick (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the help. Just a little over cautious I guess.




neuroanatomist said:


> Virgil Quick said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to keep asking questions but I really would hate to mess this up.
> ...


----------



## heheapa (Aug 28, 2012)

Just updated the firmware. The Err80 issue is gone. The AF at Extreme low light works better than before. Will test the Micro Adjustment later this weekend if that works.


----------



## bkorcel (Aug 28, 2012)

Ah good catch on the two factor. I think most of his error is related to the extra bytes from the large block sizes.

I would also hope that Canon provides internal CRC checking to make sure the FIR is intact and not corrupted.



neuroanatomist said:


> Virgil Quick said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to keep asking questions but I really would hate to mess this up.
> ...


----------



## thepancakeman (Aug 28, 2012)

bkorcel said:


> Ah good catch on the two factor. I think most of his error is related to the extra bytes from the large block sizes.
> 
> I would also hope that Canon provides internal CRC checking to make sure the FIR is intact and not corrupted.
> 
> ...



From wikipedia: 
The megabyte (abbreviated as Mbyte or MB) is a multiple of the unit byte for digital information storage or transmission with three different values depending on context: 1048576 bytes (220) generally for computer memory; and one million bytes (106, see prefix mega-) generally for computer storage.[1][3] In rare cases, it is used to mean 1000×1024 (1024000) bytes. The IEEE Standards Board has confirmed that mega- means 1000000, with exceptions allowed for the base-two meaning.

So it kinda depends, huh?


----------



## Viggo (Aug 28, 2012)

heheapa said:


> The AF at Extreme low light works better than before.



Really? I'll be sure to try out asap! Thanks for the tip.

*UPDATE* Nope, absolutely no difference with mine with the same tests I did yesterday against the 5d2...


----------



## JEAraman (Aug 28, 2012)

For some reason. AF auto adjustment isn't working for me. Neither is saving the serial number!.. I manually input my 85 1.2 serial and gave it an AF Microadjustment setting. Turned off the camera, did the same for the 50 1.4.. Turned off, put back the 85 and it's not recognized (now it appears as[01]EF85mm f/1.2L II USM.

arrghhh~!


----------



## JEAraman (Aug 28, 2012)

*Update* seems to be working now. Will do further testing.


----------



## bkorcel (Aug 28, 2012)

So here is the thing. I'm not sure this is related or not but if the lens doesn't report the serial number to the camera, entering it into the AFMA setting doesn't help. The camera will still revert back to the what is read from the lens. If the serial number isn't readable, it will still save the AFMA value for the lens (identified as serial 00000000) you just cant save AFMA values for multiple copies of the same lens. You can only do that for lenses that actually report back their serial number to the camera.

Is it that the lenses are not reporting their SN or is it the camera not saving it once it's detected and read from the lens?



JEAraman said:


> For some reason. AF auto adjustment isn't working for me. Neither is saving the serial number!.. I manually input my 85 1.2 serial and gave it an AF Microadjustment setting. Turned off the camera, did the same for the 50 1.4.. Turned off, put back the 85 and it's not recognized (now it appears as[01]EF85mm f/1.2L II USM.
> 
> arrghhh~!


----------



## JEAraman (Aug 28, 2012)

bkorcel said:


> So here is the thing. I'm not sure this is related or not but if the lens doesn't report the serial number to the camera, entering it into the AFMA setting doesn't help. The camera will still revert back to the what is read from the lens. If the serial number isn't readable, it will still save the AFMA value for the lens (identified as serial 00000000) you just cant save AFMA values for multiple copies of the same lens. You can only do that for lenses that actually report back their serial number to the camera.
> 
> Is it that the lenses are not reporting their SN or is it the camera not saving it once it's detected and read from the lens?
> 
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 28, 2012)

bkorcel said:


> So here is the thing. I'm not sure this is related or not but if the lens doesn't report the serial number to the camera, entering it into the AFMA setting doesn't help. The camera will still revert back to the what is read from the lens. If the serial number isn't readable, it will still save the AFMA value for the lens (identified as serial 00000000) you just cant save AFMA values for multiple copies of the same lens. You can only do that for lenses that actually report back their serial number to the camera.
> 
> Is it that the lenses are not reporting their SN or is it the camera not saving it once it's detected and read from the lens?



There are three situations that I've encountered with various lenses, _before_ this firmware update (which I haven't yet applied, but with Orientation Linked AF Point disabled, AFMA seems to behave normally):

[list type=decimal]
[*]Serial number reported automatically by lens, AFMA values can be stored for multiple copies of the same lens. This applies to the newest lenses, like the 40mm f/2.8. 
[*]Serial number not reported automatically by lens, can be entered manually, AFMA values can be stored for multiple copies of the same lens. This is the case for most of my lenses.
[*]Serial number not reported automatically by lens, can be entered manually, AFMA values _cannot_ be stored for multiple copies of the same lens. This is the case for relatively old lenses, including the 135L and the 100-400mm. For these lenses, on the screen where you manually enter the serial number, there is a asterisk to the left of the row of boxes.
[/list]


----------



## wopbv4 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi, just upgraded to 1.0.6.
I noticed that after formatting a Lexar 32 GB the number of shots (R+jpgL10)is now 665, and it used to be around 800 shots for that card.
I loaded an empty "old" card which gave me a free shot count of 807. I took one shot and the free count went down to 664 
Did anybody notice same?

I noticed the back focus problem before, but I tought it was my own stupidity. I will try later this week


----------



## Viggo (Aug 28, 2012)

Did anyone have the AFMA problem that the camera suddenly applied an "to all" setting of +8?

I had to go in and check that it wasn't applied every now and then (when I rememebered) and turn it back to "pr lens" it kept the settings when I switched back it just applied for all.


----------



## Phoenix_Canon (Aug 29, 2012)

wopbv4 said:


> Hi, just upgraded to 1.0.6.
> I noticed that after formatting a Lexar 32 GB the number of shots (R+jpgL10)is now 665, and it used to be around 800 shots for that card.
> I loaded an empty "old" card which gave me a free shot count of 807. I took one shot and the free count went down to 664
> Did anybody notice same?
> ...


I also upgraded to 1.0.6. I formatted both my Sandisk and Lexar 32GB cards after seeing your post above. Shooting raw only, I get an available count of 925 photos when using them in the 1DX.


----------



## donkom (Aug 29, 2012)

wopbv4 said:


> Hi, just upgraded to 1.0.6.
> I noticed that after formatting a Lexar 32 GB the number of shots (R+jpgL10)is now 665, and it used to be around 800 shots for that card.
> I loaded an empty "old" card which gave me a free shot count of 807. I took one shot and the free count went down to 664
> Did anybody notice same?
> ...



RAW files are losslessly compressed (that's why each RAW file has a slightly different file size). Generally speaking, higher ISO shots and those from lenses with noticeable distortion (fisheye lenses) compress less, and have larger file sizes. The larger the file size, the less you can fit on a card. 

Try this: put your lens cap on, and dial in an exposure of ISO 100, 1/400th second shutter speed, any aperture. Fire off a burst like that and see what the camera reports back as the number of shots the card can hold. I bet the number will be bigger.


----------



## wopbv4 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi,

feel pretty stupid now.
Thanks to all that pointed towards the iso setting!!


Changed iso to 100 and count goes up to from 665 to 829

Thanks very much !!


----------



## donkom (Aug 29, 2012)

wopbv4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> feel pretty stupid now.
> Thanks to all that pointed towards the iso setting!!
> ...



Don't worry about it - there is always something new to learn!


----------

